# Kolsch Beers



## Busboy (19/5/05)

I have read about this style of beer, on this and other forums, but I have never tried one. I've checked out the local bottle shops, with no success. Even Northmead Cellars, which has a great range of imported beers, doesn't stock any. Can anyone help?


----------



## bradmcm (19/5/05)

Not to say there isn't one imported - but I've never seen it.
I've had to go to Kln to try them.
It's only a plane flight and a train ride away!


----------



## kook (19/5/05)

There's a couple Kolsch available over here, both on draught and in bottles.

Fruh and Kuppers are the two main ones exported. They dont reach aus as far as I know though


----------



## Tub (19/5/05)

i'm sure we had a kolsch at our most recent beer tasting, but a bit late in the night so I'm no longer sure.

If you're really keen, ring the Corkers Kahiba bottle shop (Newcastle 4943 :6444) and ask for "Bench". If anyone's got it within 90 mins of Sydney its likely to be him.

PB

:beer:


----------



## Gough (19/5/05)

The Kahibah Bottlo is indeed a great shop Tub, but if he's got Kolsch in it must be a very recent thing. I might go up this arvo and check it out. Sorry to be nosey, but are you part of the 'Newcastle exotic beer club' that has held the dinners out at the Germania club, or is this your own different club?

The only commercial varieties I've had were in Koln itself years ago. 

Shawn.


----------



## Tub (19/5/05)

Hi Shawn,

Did I talk to you at the Paddy's tasting in November?

No, I'm not a member of TT's group - in fact his name is anathema with us since his assessment of Trois Monts apparently (I didn't see it).

We are really just a group of beer enthusists who meet about once every six to eight weeks depending on when No.1 has managed to assemble a suitable range of beers to sample, and perhaps developed a theme. He's a fanatic - throws himself into every project completely. Calls himself a beer dag ( and a train dag, local history dag, militaria dag, coin dag, whisky dag etc, etc)

The rest of us contribute as and when the opportunity arises, but the meetings are driven by his energy in the hunt.

There are only about six or seven at each meeting, along with a "special guest" invited in rotation by one of the "members". A couple of us are home brewers, the rest not.

It's the kind of thing anyone can do - get together a group of people who like to sample a variety of beers and start putting a tasting together. Kahiba is a good place to start a selection.

ONE of the highlights of this last meeting (last Friday) was the 1999 Hahn Millennium Ale (not from the shop, obviously). 

Who'd have thought a beer would be so good after almost 6 YEARS
in the bottle!

Cheers,

Tub


----------



## Gough (19/5/05)

Thanks Tub,

I wasn't at that Paddy's tasting in November, though I wanted to be, so I don't think I've met you.

TT is definitely an interesting bloke. I thinkhis heart is in the right place, but sometimes I wonder about his ideas :blink: 

I'm part of an informal group as well - the tastings are a good thing. Most of us are brewers but not all. I have a memory of that Hahn Millenium Ale from when it first came out, but don't think I thought much of it at the time. It must have improved with age. Someone must have stored it really well.

Anyway, apologies everyone for the thread hijack. Hope to see you round Newcastle Tub,

Shawn.


----------



## neonmeate (19/5/05)

there aint no cologne klsches available anywhere in australia except for i think the IBS in Perth has Frh or something.
the wig and pen makes a good one that IMO is better than any i had in cologne


ok watch out, an opinion:
truth be told the style is a VERY subtle (read: bland) one and 95% of the original cologne klsches taste like your basic cheap crappy german lager, just slightly fruitier, and not even as bitter as a good pils... and most of em use hop extract

yet more proof if proof was needed that just having a name for a style doesn't make it a whole new experience in itself

altbiers on the other hand - they have flavour!


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/5/05)

Yep i agree with neonmeate.......
My brother brought me backa bottle of Fruh (fresh) from his recent trip to Germany, and it was real crap.....a real downer as i really love my kolsch.
I was filtered and was right up there with vb !
Our BJCP group in Sydney couldnt get hold of a commercial Kolsch here for our tasting.


----------



## tonydav (19/5/05)

If you're in the Hunter Valley the local micro brewery has a really nice Kolsch on tap. Definately worth trying (again and again and again and....)

tony


----------



## beersom (19/5/05)

Reissdorf Kolsch is available in Australia.
Don't know just how commonly it is available anywhere else, but you can certainly get it in QLD if you know where to look.


----------



## deebee (19/5/05)

Colonial Brewery in Margaret River WA do a Kolsch. No bottles. Just on tap at the brewery.


----------



## Weizguy (19/5/05)

Alien boy said:


> Can,t comment as a taste experience, but all the literature I've read seems to suggest that kolsch is a style that is truly only served draught in cologne and everything else is just an ersatz version.
> [post="59764"][/post]​



Ersatz? don't hear that word much. U get points for style.

Tribute beers, I say...I get the impression that most brewers on this forum make a beer of this style, and most have been enhanced to improve on the original bland controlled-appellation ale.

Kolsch Comp?

Seth


----------



## bradmcm (20/5/05)

Yeah, it's not a style that sets the world on fire but
it's very nice when done well.
It's really just a German style pilsner fermented warm
to give it some subtle esters.

Hey, it's great there on tap, but it's
probably more the ambiance and history rather
than the actual substance of the beer.


----------



## Busboy (20/5/05)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. From most of the posts it seems I haven't missed much from never having tasted a Kolsch. My brother and his wife have just flown out on a (Griswold's?) european vacation. They'll be hitting Koln mid-June and I've dropped a big Irish hint to bring me back a bottle of local brew. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## Barry (20/5/05)

Good Day
About a year ago the Rhinedorf restaurant in Beverly Hills Sydney had a Kolsch on tap. The usually have DAB and Bitburger on tap, plus a dark lager plus something else, it varies. They also have several plus other German beers in bottles. You can just go to the bar, you don't need to get a meal but the meals are great (been going there for 20+ years). You would need to ring first to see what they have.


----------



## beersom (20/5/05)

Alien boy said:


> Can,t comment as a taste experience, but all the literature I've read seems to suggest that kolsch is a style that is truly only served draught in cologne and everything else is just an ersatz version.
> [post="59764"][/post]​



Not quite... basically to be a kolsch it has to be made within a 50km radius of the koln (cologne) cathedral (although there are one or two exceptions allowed under the Kolsch accord) most of it is on draught (small breweries and brewpubs) but a few decent examples are in bottle as well.


----------



## Tub (20/5/05)

Just for he record, the kolsch at our last taste was rhe one from Potters' in the Hunter Valley - which they obviously now sell in bottles

PB


----------



## tonydav (20/5/05)

Tub said:


> Just for he record, the kolsch at our last taste was rhe one from Potters' in the Hunter Valley - which they obviously now sell in bottles
> 
> PB
> [post="60002"][/post]​



Ahhh Potters.. Thanks for that - I've been trying for the life of me to remember the name of the place. Really enjoyed the Kolsch they had on tap and yes they were advertising that they now sold it in bottles. They also sold a lager which was alright (but I'm not a real lager fan) and an alcoholic ginger beer which my mum and dad really liked.

tony


----------

